# Blatter & Blatter - New pipe



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I just spent a week in Montreal with my wife, daughter and a friend.
I had a trip planned to* Blatter & Blatter* and it was only a few
blocks from the flat we rented. I picked out this nice Canadian. Great shop!

















Smokin' a Tinsky Canadian atop Mont Royal with my wife and daughter.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Great pics Hermit, and both the family and the pipe are beautiful!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Great pipe Hermit, it looks like you guys had a nice time


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

It looks like you guys we having a nice time - all smiles. I couldn't help but notice all the tins behind the counter. Did you pick up anything exciting to smoke in the new pipe?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Blatter & Blatter Canadian > Mark Tinsky Canadian > Montreal

I'm noticing a pattern here...


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> Blatter & Blatter Canadian > Mark Tinsky Canadian > Montreal
> 
> I'm noticing a pattern here...


Drank a lot of Boréale beer, too. :beerchug:
(Even ate Poutine.)


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

DanR said:


> It looks like you guys we having a nice time - all smiles. I couldn't help but notice all the tins behind the counter. Did you pick up anything exciting to smoke in the new pipe?


No, I brought plenty of tobacco and cigars with me.
Also Canadian taxes are rough.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Cool...I literally just returned form a trip to Montreal about an hour ago. Was there for a few days with the family. Had wanted to visit the Blatter store but time just wasn't there for me. I do have two older Blatter pipes made in the 80s...nice pipes!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Nick looking pipe Hermit. I do have a quick question, and I dont mean to hijack the thread, but what is the difference between a "Canadian" shape and a "Lovat" shape?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Senator said:


> Cool...I literally just returned form a trip to Montreal about an hour ago. Was there for a few days with the family. Had wanted to visit the Blatter store but time just wasn't there for me. I do have two older Blatter pipes made in the 80s...nice pipes!


We had a great time; very interesting city.
We rented a flat for a week at the corner 
of la Gauchetiere and Saint Alexandre.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Nick S. said:


> Nick looking pipe Hermit. I do have a quick question, and I dont mean to hijack the thread, but what is the difference between a "Canadian" shape and a "Lovat" shape?


A Canadian has an oval shank and is usually a bit longer than a Lovat.
A Lovat has a round shank and a saddle bit.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Hermit said:


> A Canadian has an oval shank and is usually a bit longer than a Lovat.
> A Lovat has a round shank and a saddle bit.


Thanks! I had been wondering about that for a while. :focus:


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

Hermit said:


> Smokin' a Tinsky Canadian atop Mont Royal with my wife and daughter.


Excuse me sir I think you mis-typed.I think you meant to write you and your two daughters.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Hermit said:


> We had a great time; very interesting city.
> We rented a flat for a week at the corner
> of la Gauchetiere and Saint Alexandre.


We stayed at the Delta.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Montreal is a great place but Toronto is really where its at.
Great Pipe though.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Love the pipe! Also that's my favorite Rum right there!!!! Reminds me, time to get another bottle.


----------

